# Sound suddenly stopped.



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

One minute working, the next not.

The speakers are plugged in and lit up. 

Windows troubleshooter doesn't detect a problem.

Device driver is updated.

What do I try next?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

You didn't accidentally hit Mute?
I have done that and wondered where my sound went. LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't even know where mute is? How do I check?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

I ran the Microsoft Fix-It thingamajig and it says this:

Issues checked

Check audio device There might be a problem with your audio device.
&#61500; One or more audio service isn't running Both the Windows Audio and the Windows Audio End Point Builder services must be running for audio to work correctly. At least one of these services isn't running.
Start required audio services Start the Windows Audio and the Windows Audio End Point Builder services

&#61500; Audio device is disabled The audio device you selected is currently turned off in Windows.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

It's working again. Maybe the service started itself. :shrug:


----------

